# Klonopin for Anxiety



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I started having panic attacks many many years ago and ended up in the hospital with severe anaxiety disorder. After 3 years on no medication my shrink put me on Klonopin and I have been on it since then and so have many of the people I know that have this disorder. It has been a miracle for me as I drive the freeways and do most anything I want accept fly, can't seem to attempt that one, but for someone that couldn't even write her name I was that bad, this really has been a miracle drug for me.Nancy


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Nancy, I've had panic attacks all of my life or should I say... as long as I can remember. They are absolutely horrible and can really take over your life. I'm really glad to hear that Klonopin has helped you through it. Just out of curiousity, would you be willing to try and fly somewhere that is not too far away from your home? Sometimes, exposure to things that we are afraid of can help overcome it. Granted,it has not helped me. I am still afraid of flying but I will fly (with the help of meds) though because I refuse to let my anxiety win. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Thanks I am terrified to fly but that is really not the problem, I would fly but I also have IBS really bad and when I get really afraid my IBS just acts up to where I don't function well. I would fly even being afraid but when I get where I am going I can't function so I don't go. It really is the pits. Do you take Klonopin. I tried to take Zanax and it just made me worse, but the Klonopin has been woderful. I did have to do the exposure thing, that is how I got back to working and driving and having a life. Hope you are taking something for your panic because you are so right they are absolutely terrible, have not had a full blown panic attack for a long long time just anxiety disorder.Nancy


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I can relate. I have IBS-D and IBS-C. The IBS-D acts up like crazy when I am nervous and then I end up throwing up too. It is really bad. I don't take Klonopin but I do take Xanax. For me... it's a life saver. It doesn't eliminate my problems but it makes it somewhat tolerable. I too haven't had a full blown panic attack in quite sometime. What a relief. The last one I had was about a year ago and it was induced by Tylenol for Allergies (yes, the over-the-counter allergy medicine). I have to be very careful what medicine I take. If anxiousness or jitters are listed as a possible side affect then I cannot take it. I just get tired of getting nervous doing everyday things like going to church, getting a haircut, blah, blah, blah. It's tiresome. I'm surprised that Xanax made it worse for you. I never would have guessed that it could have that kind of affect. At least you found something that DOES work for you. That must be quite a relief.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

HiI have a terrible time also with most medications so have to be very careful. Everyone of the people I know that have this has switched from Xanax to Klonopin and they are doing so well on it. You might just want to try it as it seems like you are still very nervous and I think this might help you. I know what it is to change medications, it is very scary for most of us but I had no problems with Klonopin, just a little tired the first week. I am glad that you haven't had any panic attacks in a long time. That is wonderful.Nancy


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Nancy. I have an appointment with my doctor in May so I will talk to him about either changing meds or increasing the dosage of my Xanax. I only take .5mg 4 times a day. That is, only if I need it. Sometimes I can handle less, other times I feel like I need to quadruple the dosage. Don't worry.. I won't do that without a doctors 'okay' first. I don't want to overdose. That would NOT be good. By the way, where is Oak Park? I live in Florida but I'm originally from Sacramento, CA.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Oops. I still haven't gotten the hang of posting on this board. This is the second time I have accidently posted twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

It's me again. I am curious, do you have IBS-D, IBS-C or both? Is it all anxiety related? I'm stuck with both. For many years I had just D and then a few years ago I started getting some really sharp pains in my side (to the point of making it hard to walk) so that is when I got checked out. The pains were caused from severe C. I couldn't believe it because I always had D. So after several months of fighting with C and inhaling Fibercon and Metamucil like there was no tomorrow, I finally seemed to be somewhat normal. That didn't last long though. This year it has gone back to D. If I take Immodium for two or more days then I end up with C again. Why is it so difficult to just stay regular?


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Hi I have IBS C, with colonic inertia and pseudo obstruction so they say but basically I have constipation. I wonder sometimes if the doctors know what they are talking about, they have sent me so many places. I think from what I have been told that you have IBS and if you continue to be under stress it just aggrevates it. I am glad that you are going to talk to your doctor about the Klonopin, I hate to say it again but I think if you take it you will find much releif with your anxiety and that will help your IBS. I also take librax and bentyl for the IBS and now Zelnorm and psyllium husk which helps both C and D IBS. I do know that when I get angry, scared or can't make a decision my IBS really acts up. Oak Park is close to LA but to the north. It is close to Ventura, Westlake Village, Agoura Hills and it is beautiful, we live right up next to the mountains, I love it here, we have only lived here for 7 years. I do miss all of my friends that live in Torrance and San Pedro if you know where that is but it is so safe here and a lot of animals. I hope you get some help when you go to the doctor. I take 1 1/2 of the orange Klonopin 3 times a day and I swear it is just a life saver. Not trying to push it just that I know so many that have been on Xanax and have switched and have had such good results. Let me know what happens at the doctors.Nancy


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Nancy. One thing I'm worried about is that I'm afraid my doctor is going to try and get me on Paxil or something like that. I'm afraid to try any of those type of meds. Reason being, the first time I was given Zoloft... I had a full blown panic attack that lasted for more than 24 hours straight because of the meds. I thought I was dying. Plus, I already told you about my reaction to Tylenol for Allergies. If he wants to keep me on Xanax but just increase the dosage.. I think I'll be alright. My main concern right now is that I have a trip to Washington DC in August (yes...via plane)and possibly a trip to Las Vegas in September. I'm already worrying about whether or not I'll even be able to get on the plane. I don't want to buy tickets and then end up not being able to go because of anxiety AND IBS-D. I'm wondering if he would be willing to give me Valium for the flight. I don't know. I just need some good, strong, relaxing medication to get me through the tough moments, especially flying. I hate being trapped anywhere. Claustraphobia kicks in for me. Ugh.I'm not too familiar with southern CA. I have a friend that lives in LA and I've had a short trip to San Diego a longggg time ago. Aside from that, I'm more familiar with northern CA since that is where I grew up.I'm not familiar with colonic inertia or pseudo obstruction. Is that just a fancy term for constipation or is that something else?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Klonopin is longer acting (longer half life) than Xanax which is why you gotta take if more often. It comes on faster and leaves your system quicker. I take Xanax for flying on a plane because I HATE flying. But I take rather high doeses of it for the flights and it works better than the klonopin (for me) for the flying. Now, for occassional use, I use klonopin. It comes on slower and lasts longer and seems smoother. The other thing about xanax is that since it has a shorter half life, you feel the withdrawal more acutely than you do the klonopin. I get very irritable when Xanax wears off.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, by the way, paxil, prozac, all those SSRI antidepresants makes me hypomanic as all get-out! I can't sleep, can't eat, get hyper, feel terribly anxious, somewhat grandiose--NOT a good place to be. So my doc keeps me away from all those types of drugs. I've never tolerated antidepressants well of any kind. I do fine with the benzos but I don't use them all the time. However, for some people I think they need them everyday.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Tiss. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has bad reactions to those antidepressants. Don't get me wrong... I'm not glad that you have those reactions, I'm just glad I'm not alone. I haven't had a problem with any withdrawal from the Xanax. Normally, I take it on an as-needed basis. Lately(the past few months), I've been taking it pretty regular. Then the past few days I've cut back to only twice a day. It's almost noon right now and I haven't had any anxiety or any Xanax (knock on wood







). What do you consider a high dose of Xanax? How much would you take before flying?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Well, I 'm not recommending this for anyone else so don't take this as any sort of medical advice-OK??? I start taking .5mg about an 1 1/2 hours before I fly and then about 30 minutes before I take about 1mg. If it's a flight where I have to change planes (which I really detest) I might take another.5 or so after a coupe of hours. I've taken up to 3mg intermittently throughout a day of flying. That might be too much but my dr. said it's OK for very rare useage like that. It helps me get to a place where I'm OK with dying from a plane crash! I get very philosophical (in my mind) and tell my self things like: i've done my best as a mother; my children are almost grown (16 and 19) and hopefully I've taught them well so they will be OK; you know, just get to feeling calmer about the possibility of dying! It's crazy isn't it?? I wish I could get on a plane and fly without all the horrible anxiety I feel about it. As you can imagine, it very much limits my traveling!


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

HiHaven't taken Xanax for so long that I could not tell you how much to take to get on a plane. I still don't fly but it is because of the IBS not the panic. Tiss is right about the klonopin it does have a shorter half life and easier to get off of than Xanax. My doctor gave me valium for very bad attacks of my IBS for the pain, relaxes the muscles but I have only taken it once in several years, he just has me keep it on hand. That actually might help on the plane. I also can't take antidepressents, I am very sensetive to medication like you both of you so I really do understand what a pain this is. I took Celexa and it made me sicker than a dog and took one a long time ago and can't remember the name so I won't take them either. Let us know what the doctor says when you go on the 5th. Have you tried relaxation tapes at all. That also might help. Nancy


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting. I don't worry about the plane crashing at all. I hate being trapped in small places where I can't get out. Then I get anxiety. Anxiety causes D. Knowing that I will end up with D causes me even more anxiety. It is a viscous cycle. Tiss... I like your little disclaimer. The largest dosage of Xanax that I have taken at one time has been .5mg and then 30 minutes later I've added .25mg. I guess I have a ways to go before I worry about taking too much at once! I just wish my doctors appointment was sooner. Nancy, it's not until the 11th of May. If I knew that he would either up my dose (drastically) or give me Valium then I can quit worrying about it. No... I've never tried relaxation tapes. Do they really help?Kel


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes, they do--for anxiety and IBS. I'm IBS-C and they helped with both.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

Yes the relaxation tapes have helped me a lot. Creeks and rivers and those kind and I have one that walks you thru relaxation in fact I have a lot of them. Tiss did you get the tapes that are for IBS and if you did, did they help.Nancy


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I ordered Mike's hypnotherapy tapes and they are specific to IBS. I really love listening to them. I wish I would've ordered CDs though because my tape player broke and now I can't listen to them. Mike has the most lovely, hypnotic voice I've ever heard.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

TissDo you think they have helped you?Nancy


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I do. It's a very subtle sort of thing I can't really explain it. Eric could explain it well though and I know would be happy to answer that.


----------

